# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Rrjeshtat e pafajsisë

## Teddy

Thuame dicka qe do te skalitet perjetesisht
                         ne zemer,  
                shpejt, ose do e harroj...
Jepme nje enderr te shtrengoj neper duar  
                         ne kete
               nate me hene e hije...
       Jepme buzet e tua e shuaj kete  
                        etjen time,
ketu eshte shkretetire e eger prej kohesh....
E thuajme fjale qe te thyejne zbrazetine
                       e heshtjes,
fjale qe te me shperthejne gjoksin, 
    qe te arrijne ne gryken time
         e hipnotizojne zerin tim...
       E te lutem falme zemren tende,
une do te te tregoj rrugen qe te con 
              drejt shpirtit tim....

----------


## Teddy

Kur pyet veten c'eshte dashuria
imagjino dy duar te ndezura
qe shtrengohen,
dy veshtrime te humbura
ne thellesite e njeri-tjetrit,
dy zemra qe dridhen perpara
pafundsise se nje sentimenti,
dhe pak fjale 
per te kthyer ne te perjetshem
nje moment.

----------


## Teddy

Te dashuruarit, te humbur ne buzeqeshje te medha, kerkojne me deshperim perjetesine e dashurise se tyre, por nuk do ta gjejne lehtesisht, sepse e ajo dere eshte larg dhe te dashuruarit nuk dine qe celesin e deres se perjetesise do ta gjenje dite pas dite ne zemrat e tyre, ne buzeqeshjet e tyre, ne premtimet e tyre, ne veshtiresite qe do t'iu duhet te perballen se bashku dhe aty dite pas dite do te gjejne dashurine e tyre qe ti ngushelloje per deshtimet dhe ti mbuloje nga i ftohti i mendimeve te trishta.
Te dashuruarit enderrojne vetem mbi dashurine e tyre, rrine nete te tera zgjuar duke menduar per dashurine e tyre.Ata kaq te embel e kaq enderrimtar,ata qe i japin nje shuplake kohes me perkedheljet qe i falin dhe veshtrimet qe i vjedhin njeri-tjetrit.ATa qe do ti rrembejne kohes celesin qe do ti coj shume larg ne ate vend magjik qe vetem te dashuruarit e njohin e mund te hyjne...........perjetesia e zemres, sepse eshte pikerisht aty ku ata nuk do te harrohen e nuk do te ndahen kurre.

----------


## Teddy

....Nuk e di as si e as perse por di qe cdo hap qe kam hedhur ne jeten time, ka qene nje hap drejt teje....[

----------


## Teddy

...je ketu prane...por disa here e kam te pamundur mos te te ndjeje larg....sikur te kishte nje mur...e sa me shume qe une perpiqem ta kapercej, ti aq me lart e ngre...cfare ndjenje dreqi eshte kjo keshtu?...dhe mendimi me i shemtuar eshte qe kam frike se duke tentuar te vije tek ty, te bie... e te vritem...te vritem aq sa mos te kem me mundesi te kthehem pas...sepse nje plage mund te te dhembe...por dashuria mund te te vdese...madje edhe kur jep gjithcka...mjafton nje cast per te humbur gjithcka...edhe vetveten...por sidomos ty.

----------


## Teddy

...Jam xheloz per hijen tende,qe ne qetesi
e fshehtesi te ndjek kudo...
...Jam xheloz per engjellin tend mbrojtes,
qe te rri prane dite e nate...
...xheloz per cdo person, cdo mendim
cdo veshtrim qe dikush te fal 
pa me kerkuar leje!
...Xheloz per naten qe shtrihet mbi syte e tu...
...Xheloz per mengjesin qe sheh rizgjimin tend...
e nganjehere jam xhelox edhe per vetveten,
sepse nje fytyre si kjo jotja as qe duhet
prekur, nga frika se mos prishet...
Mallkuar buzet e tua, kaq te kuqe e kaq te buta
sa me detyrojne te hesht
e mallkuar syte e tua princesha ime qe me kane
...magjepsur.
Dhe une...i denuar ne misterin 
e buzeve dhe syve te tua
ndihem personi me i lumtur ne bote....


                                                                                        16/11/2002

----------


## Teddy

Dedikuar:Xhulias

Dhe kur je tashme ne moshe te thyer e nepermjet nje drite te zbehte qe hyn dhome ti  veshtron ate...shikimin tashme e ke te renduar e megithate ti sheh gjithe boten ne syte e saj. dhe akoma sot ndonese pas shume kohe thua: "ja mbreteresha ime...c'privilegj ishte ta dashuroja!"
Ja kjo eshte dashuria tek e cila une besoj...

----------


## Ard

> ....Nuk e di as si e as perse por di qe cdo hap qe kam hedhur ne jeten time, ka qene nje hap drejt teje....[


Jashtezakonisht e bukur kjo.

Urime per meditimet dhe mire se ke ardhur ne forum Teddy.

----------


## Teddy

...cfare mund te jete poezia ime neqoftese nuk je ti duke e lexuar...?

----------


## Teddy

...Mbyll dritaren, dhe heshtja pushton dhomen time...jo me asnje zhurme, vetem  nje tufe mendimesh qe zihen ne mendimet e mia...midis shume imazheve dallohet yti e nderkohe bota rindizet e ndricohet nga drita qe ti leshon. e ne dhome perhapen fjale dashurie, qe si nje fllad pranveror freskon te djeguren zemer timen...

----------


## Teddy

..jeta dhe endrrat jane si faqet e te njejtit liber: ti shfletosh me rregull do te thote te jetosh, ti shfletosh shkujdesshem dhe rastesisht do te thote te enderrosh...

----------


## Shpirta

> ...Jam xheloz per hijen tende,qe ne qetesi
> e fshehtesi te ndjek kudo...
> ...Jam xheloz per engjellin tend mbrojtes,
> qe te rri prane dite e nate...
> ...xheloz per cdo person, cdo mendim
> cdo veshtrim qe dikush te fal 
> pa me kerkuar leje!
> ...Xheloz per naten qe shtrihet mbi syte e tu...
> ...Xheloz per mengjesin qe sheh rizgjimin tend...
> ...



Shume me pelqeu...dhe me kujtoi nje varg te Saadiut qe nuk po me vjen tamam ne mend tani...
"...Jam xheloz nga nje i gjalle 
Jam xheloz nga nje i vdekur
Qe kurre s'te ka pare ..."

Dicka e tille . 

Shume te ndjeshme dhe shume shume dashuri ne vargje dhe fjale.

----------


## Teddy

...ka dicka qe na lidh,zeri yt feminor, i embel, i ngrohte,i larget, shtrengon shpirtin tim.jam i rrethuar nga ty ne kete dhome te erret,te prekur nga imazhi yt,te perkedhelur nga e qeshura jote..te imagjinoj si nje lule me petale emocioni..do doja te te kepusja per tu kenaqur me aromen tende, do doja te te mbillja ne zemren time, do doja...

----------


## Teddy

...po te mos ishte erresira, endrrat nuk do te ekzistonin, e ne abiset ku po humbas endrra ime me e bukur je ti...

----------


## Teddy

....te lutem nese nje dite kur te jesh duke me menduar do te lind mbi buzet e tua nje buzeqeshje,te lutem me imagjino prane teje,e ne se ndjen nje ndjenje te dyshimte te lutem pershperit emrin tim, e rikujto momentet qe kaluam se bashku,puthjet e mia,perkedheljet e mia, gjithe cmendurite qe kam bere per te te qendruar prane ne cdo moment te jetes time, e nese duke rikujtuar gjithcka cka thashe me pare do duash te me perqafosh vetem per nje cast, TE LUTEM me kerko...

----------


## Teddy

...ashtu si nje gjethe te thjeshte,
era ngriti nga toka kujtimin tend,
qe eshte nje lule shume e bukur, 
qe nuk do te humbase kurre petalet e saj,
qe nuk do te mbaroj kurre aromen qe shperndan,
dhe solli lumturine...
brenda meje

----------


## Veshtrusja

plot ndienje i ke shkrimet Teddy. shume bukur.

----------


## Anisela

> ....te lutem nese nje dite kur te jesh duke me menduar do te lind mbi buzet e tua nje buzeqeshje,te lutem me imagjino prane teje,e ne se ndjen nje ndjenje te dyshimte te lutem pershperit emrin tim, e rikujto momentet qe kaluam se bashku,puthjet e mia,perkedheljet e mia, gjithe cmendurite qe kam bere per te te qendruar prane ne cdo moment te jetes time, e nese duke rikujtuar gjithcka cka thashe me pare do duash te me perqafosh vetem per nje cast, TE LUTEM me kerko...


Renqethes....Fakti qe ndjen aq thelle...

----------


## ideus

I embel eshte cdo moment, cdo kujtim ateher kur dashurojme.
Te kendshme jane edhe vargjet tuaja Teddy, te pergezoje!

----------


## Teddy

Shuani dritat,
mbyllni dyer e dritare,
shkaterroni telefonin,
nuk dua te degjoj asgje
as te lehuren e atij qeni te mallkuar,
hidhini nje kocke dreqi e mori,
dhe ulni zerin zerin e atij televizori,
e heshtni, mos flisni
nuk me interesojne llomotitjet tuaja,
dhe zhdukni ate gjene atje qe nxjerr muzike,
e vrisni ate qe po troket ne dere
e thirrmeni hene dhe largoni diellin,
rrezet e tij jane shume pesimiste per shijet e mia,
e mos lejoni qe kjo nate te kaloje,
tjetra me tremb
e nuk di ne do te me gjeje
E largohuni,
nuk kam nevoje per fjalet e juaja,
ngushellime hipokrite,
ashtu si jeni edhe ju
e lermeni te qete, 
te vuaj ne vetmi
largimin e saj.
Ju e larguat,
nuk i dhate nje vend te zi
ne boten tuaj te erret.
Por sot heshtni,
mos guxoni te flisni,
per ate vajze qe gjeti kurajon 
t'iu thote lamtumire.
E lini te vdekurrit ne varr
dhe falenderoni Zotin
qe jane me te percare,
perndryshe bota 
do t'iu perkiste atyre.
ajo ka vdekur prej kohesh,
por ate nate askush nuk foli,
askush nuk me tha asgje
e tani qe mbi varrin e saj 
ka mbire nje lule
kuptoj qe ajo manushaqe
ka hedhur pergjithnje balte
...mbi zemren time.

----------

